# Endler or guppy?



## Gohitit

My fishes:





































I wonder that if this fishes are Poecilia endler or Poecilia reticulata?


----------



## Newt

Looks to be an endler. But I believe endlers are a relation to guppies who became genetically isolated in the wild.


----------



## Gohitit

Thank you.

New pics:


----------



## dubharmonic

Looks like a guppy/endler hybrid to me. If they were pure endler, the colors would be more intense and the edges of the color patches would be sharper.


----------



## husonfirst

Looks like endlers to me.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Nice photos and fish, mate!(Kaliteli resimler, arkadash!)
















The size of Those Fellows seems too big to me...So, I think they're Guppy!


----------



## carlstreeter

I disagree with Aquasaur on the size being too big for Endlers. The bottom 2 pics have cabomba for size reference, and they look about the right size to me.

If they are hybrids, as dubharmonic suggests, I think they're mostly endler.

Do they breed true?


----------



## Muirner

I'm with almost everyone... It's an endler. An endler is a guppy, if it was just a guppy male it would show no color. Male guppies that show color are endlers. 

I have had a large # of endlers breed in my tank, and they can get large. I even have some massive females currently.


----------



## bettalover

Muirner said:


> I'm with almost everyone... It's an endler. An endler is a guppy, if it was just a guppy male it would show no color. Male guppies that show color are endlers.
> 
> I have had a large # of endlers breed in my tank, and they can get large. I even have some massive females currently.


an endler is not a guppy. they are different species.

with that being said, id say it's an endler but doesnt seem to be pure so there might have been guppy gene mixed in at one point or another.


----------



## Muirner

Endler - Poecilia wingei
Guppy - Poecilia reticulate
 Debate 

Yes they are a different species, but they are pretty close to the same. Differences being males show color and females dont.


----------



## carlstreeter

Just to clarify, because I think a few posts have been incomplete, or incorrect.

With guppies, both males and females show color. Guppy males typically are more colorful, have fancier tails, etc, than guppy females. While guppies show coloration, and patterns, it's very different from endler coloration.

With endlers, the females are very plain--almost colorless. They don't have even the typical small bit of color that female guppies have on their tails. Male endlers are very fluorescent. They show the fluorescent orange, green, blue, etc, that you see in the pics above. Guppies don't have fluorescent coloration. 

As Muirner pointed out above, they're very close relatives--close enough to crossbreed. So, you see lots of crossbreeds. "Guppies" that show fluorescent coloration are typically endler crossbreeds.


----------



## Gohitit

New photos:


----------



## Gohitit

Young endlers:



















Golden:


----------



## khanzer22

Here's a good source to ID your endler's... http://swampriveraquatics.com/


----------



## Gohitit




----------



## wahaneebelly

it depends on if you want to keep Endlers or guppies or both.I keep my Endlers away from my guppies..


----------



## WeedCali

uuuuuuuuh... Whats that???


----------



## Endlers.nl

Gohitit said:


> My fishes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder that if this fishes are _Poecilia endler _or _Poecilia reticulata_?


___ 
I don't know if you have the answer yet?
But, I can tell you from here, that the your fish on the pics.. are no _Poecilia reticulata_, no _Poecilia endleri_.
Your fish are _Poecilia wingei_.

The orginal fish which represents is recently renamed as _P. (Micropoecilia) endleri_. It's a distinct _Micro_ species. Which is not in Aqua anymore, nor in wild.

The fish will all have are _Poecilia (Acanthophacelus) wingei_ a *Endler's guppy*The distinct _Poecilia (Micropoecilia) endleri _is a *Endler's micro *(could before distinction not cross with guppy species like _P. wingei_, _P. obscura _and _P. reticulata_)

best regards,
Kevin van Dijk
(webmaster of Endlers.nl)
http://www.endlers.nl .. [email protected]
___


----------

